# Tires



## Bro-man44 (Feb 7, 2007)

Hey Guys,

Need alittle help here and this may not be the right forum but I'm sure I'll get directed to it if its not!!  
Here's the scenerio:
I get out my old cars from the past...couple original T-jets, Aurora AFX MT/non MT and Tyco pan chassis, HP-7, etc. and most of the tires are dry-rotted and are pretty useless!! The hubs are originals on the cars. I've searched and found dealers to buy from, but haven't yet!! I need expert advice!!  My question is, in your own opinions, who is the best to buy from and what size tires would I need to fit these original hubs? I've bought a few J/L's & XT's and the XT's fit the MT's & non MT's but they suck and well, they suck!! The J/L's don't fit anything I have!! Anyway, any advice or opinions would greatly be appreciated!!

Thanks,
TBro


----------



## larcar (Nov 14, 2006)

You might want to try Lucky Bob's. He has a good selection.

http://www.lucky-bobs-slot-cars.com/


----------



## aelancaster (Apr 8, 2006)

Welcome to the board, give :thumbsup: Joe @ nostalgia hobbies a call 908-322-2676 tell him Andy from Beaufort told you. He should have what you need as well as be able to answer any ? you might have about what is best fit for your cars.
Andy :wave: :


----------



## larcar (Nov 14, 2006)

Also. Lucky Bob usually ships the same day you place order.


----------



## mking (Apr 25, 2000)

*tires tires tires!!!!*

i think super tires are great:

http://www.supertires.com/

weird jacks are pretty good too, esp his bulk "reject" tires, a great way to get alot of tires fast. his reject bag of 200 tires would probably have enough of an assortment to re-tread all your slot cars


http://cgi.ebay.com/Aurora-HO-slot-car-Silicone-Tires-200-pr-Bag-O-Rejects_W0QQitemZ280095145944QQcategoryZ2618QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Have had good luck with the Supertires as well. He has quite a few sizes for most the popular brands of cars. Also check out epay for sellers of silicones. There are a few out there and if you're lucky, you may stumble across one of those great deals from Wierd Jack of his infamous bag of blems. :thumbsup: rr


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Welcome aboard! :wave: 

Many good vendors listed above. :thumbsup: 

I will add Frank the Racer's tires to the list. I have never torn one, or spun one off the rim, NEVER! Frank also ships by rocket delivery.

Keep in mind that over the years some shrinkage can occur to plastic rims. Especially t-jet rims. Remember to always check your new or used wheels and tires for trueness.

The slightest bit can make a huge difference in the performance of your cars!

Good luck!


----------



## mking (Apr 25, 2000)

*frank the racer?*

ive seen his auctions on ebay, and from the looks and descriptions ive always wonderd if these are super tires. if you order more than 100 tires from supertires you get a 40% price break (or you used to). so ive wondered if frank the racer buys supertires in bulk and resells them on ebay. next time i see bill we will have to compare the supertires i bought with the frank the racer tires he bought.


----------



## Bro-man44 (Feb 7, 2007)

*Much Appreciated!!*

Thanks Guys!!

The tire info is much appreciated!! I had most of these "tire guys" on my list but was waiting to hear from the pros! :thumbsup: I think I'll dabble into alittle from each to get a feel of each one!! The "Bag of Blems" sounds like the best way to start off and then go from there!! If there are more sellers out there, keep me posted!!

Thanks again,
TBro


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

Bro-man,

I have to go with the advice of M-king, The Wierd Jack's tires are great and a great deal too. If you don't e-bay go to his web site on the slot car web ring (you can find it through Lucky Bob's web site... Lucky Bob is also great to deal with!), he sometimes sells via e-mail. If you get a bag of rejects (nothing wrong other than visuals) there is around 200 pairs of tires of varying sizes and styles. They last a long time and are quite good...


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

*JL/AW Tires Aren't Too Bad.......*

I use the JL/AW tires, they work fine for what they are.............A sort of 'half-silicone' tire that grips better than NOS Afx tires, but not as good as slip-on silicones. Something I notice on my cars is a small bump on the rims (both front and rear) where they're plucked from the 'tree'. AW/JL rear tires are made with a notch to fit over the the inside of the rim. Which means that little bump is now covered by the inside of the tire, which causes a small bump in the tire, causing wheel-hop. It's kind of a 'Princess and the Pea' principle.

Gently sanding that bump off the rim will smooth things out.

But mind you, a few of the JL/AW tires are off a little. But it doesn't happen too often.


----------



## Bro-man44 (Feb 7, 2007)

rodstrguy said:


> Bro-man,
> 
> I have to go with the advice of M-king, The Wierd Jack's tires are great and a great deal too. If you don't e-bay go to his web site on the slot car web ring (you can find it through Lucky Bob's web site... Lucky Bob is also great to deal with!), he sometimes sells via e-mail. If you get a bag of rejects (nothing wrong other than visuals) there is around 200 pairs of tires of varying sizes and styles. They last a long time and are quite good...


 Thanks Rodstrguy!!
You talked me into it!! Just conversed with W.J. via e-mail and will be getting 200 some tires next week!! The first step is always the hardest!!


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

mking said:


> ive seen his auctions on<a href="http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-1751-2978-71/1?AID=5463217&PID=1606754&mpre=http%3A//www.ebay.com"><a href="http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-1751-2978-71/1?AID=5463217&PID=1606754&mpre=http%3A//www.ebay.com"> eBay!</a>!</a>, and from the looks and descriptions ive always wonderd if these are super tires. if you order more than 100 tires from supertires you get a 40% price break (or you used to). so ive wondered if frank the racer buys supertires in bulk and resells them on<a href="http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-1751-2978-71/1?AID=5463217&PID=1606754&mpre=http%3A//www.ebay.com"><a href="http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-1751-2978-71/1?AID=5463217&PID=1606754&mpre=http%3A//www.ebay.com"> eBay!</a>!</a>. next time i see bill we will have to compare the supertires i bought with the frank the racer tires he bought.


Hi Mike, We'll hook up soon.

I'm fairly certain that they are one in the same. At least thats my ascertion. Smooth, shiney, tough, with a fairly sharp edge. Impossible to true a lumpy one, which I might add occurs rarely. A good snug fit and mic out consistently. I havent tried the softer compound yet, however I will soon as I'm getting low on gummis.

Frank has been very kind and helpful to me, and as you know I go out of my way to support the little guy. 

Bill


----------



## afxgns (Jul 6, 2006)

Bill Hall said:


> Hi Mike, We'll hook up soon.
> 
> I'm fairly certain that they are one in the same. At least thats my ascertion. Smooth, shiney, tough, with a fairly sharp edge. Impossible to true a lumpy one, which I might add occurs rarely. A good snug fit and mic out consistently. I havent tried the softer compound yet, however I will soon as I'm getting low on gummis.
> 
> ...


OOOOOO.
They have a SOFTER compound?
Please let me know how to get some of these

Tim


----------



## Bro-man44 (Feb 7, 2007)

Bill Hall said:


> Hi Mike, We'll hook up soon.
> 
> I'm fairly certain that they are one in the same. At least thats my ascertion. Smooth, shiney, tough, with a fairly sharp edge. Impossible to true a lumpy one, which I might add occurs rarely. A good snug fit and mic out consistently. I havent tried the softer compound yet, however I will soon as I'm getting low on gummis.
> 
> ...


Bill, your ascertion is right!! I went to SuperTires site and when you click on "Authorized Dealers" Frank's name and site is posted at the bottom of the list of dealers. Thats way cool supporting the little guy!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Bro-man44 (Feb 7, 2007)

aelancaster said:


> Welcome to the board, give :thumbsup: Joe @ nostalgia hobbies a call 908-322-2676 tell him Andy from Beaufort told you. He should have what you need as well as be able to answer any ? you might have about what is best fit for your cars.
> Andy :wave: :


What a cool Hobbyshop/Raceway!!  I think I'm going to skip the tires there and look into some of the other great items he has, especially the multiple ohms Parma controllers he has!!

Thanks Andy


----------

